# How to get out of a timeshare [newsletter article]



## Oreo2 (Mar 21, 2020)

I just read the article in the newsletter and had to make a comment - my first although I have been a member for a number of years.  I thought it was an excellent article.  It summarized very well the options and pitfalls in each choice.  It illustrated what exit companies may do within the options and made it clear that they are likely not a help.  This was done in an informative way not just by bashing exit companies.  The article was much more than that.  Well said and well summarized for the readers!!

I did click on the Diamond Resorts deed back to see if it had any new information (I had recently wanted to talk to them).  I had previously filled out the email request, sent it and have never had a response from them.  I also called various numbers, spent several hours on the phone, and got zip for efforts.  Fortunately, I have found a way around them, but no surprise, their customer service is terrible.

Thank you again for an excellent article.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2020)

We are pleased to hear positive reviews on the new article and are glad it is reaching owners in situations that may help them avoid further expensive mistakes!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 21, 2020)

The TUG Newsletter is independent from the TUGBBS bulletin board.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.


----------



## DJD1946 (Mar 21, 2020)

where can i read this newsletter?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 21, 2020)

Subscribe here: https://tug2.com/free-timeshare-owner-newsletter.aspx


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2020)

here is this weeks newsletter:









						Resend of the T.U.G. newsletter for those who missed it on Saturday
					

Popular Timeshare Discussion Topics From Week 12, 2020! 3 Options all owners have to exit a Timeshare This new article is intended to be a blunt exp...



					madmimi.com


----------

